# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hey all

## OutRightWar

Hey all, just stopped by to say hey and hope to learn quite a bit about VB and Excel.

----------


## arlu1201

Hi welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi OutRightWar,

Welcome to the forum. And yes, we do learn and share alot out here.  :Smilie: 

If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

